# Requesting Banishment



## jameslongo (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Forum,

Olga (Superfreak) &amp; I (jameslongo) have well &amp; truly entered exam time as part of our first semester of 3rd year at uni. This means "head's down &amp; bum's up." Unfortunately, Mantidforum is such a great place to procrastinate  I finish exams on the 22nd June &amp; Olga finishes on the 25th.

To help us study, I am asking all members to politely tell us to BUGGER OFF :lol: next time you see us on the forum. Olga agreed in a verbal contract to let me add this topic, so make sure you give her an earful if she goes on  This can either be in the form of a personal message or, better yet, a humiliating post.

So, sharpen your pitchforks, ignite your torches &amp; drive Olga &amp; James out of Mantidforum until exams are over!

Do we have your support?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 15, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Hey Forum,Olga (Superfreak) &amp; I (jameslongo) have well &amp; truly entered exam time as part of our first semester of 3rd year at uni. This means "head's down &amp; bum's up." Unfortunately, Mantidforum is such a great place to procrastinate  I finish exams on the 22nd June &amp; Olga finishes on the 25th.
> 
> To help us study, I am asking all members to politely tell us to BUGGER OFF :lol: next time you see us on the forum......
> 
> Do we have your support?


Well, you certainly do from me. I think that I already have a Success in Exams candle burning in front of the shrine for Superfreak, so I shall just warm the side of one for you and stick the two together. How romantic!  

Speaking of which, I imagine that you have already made a mutual pledge to stay at least 100 yards (~1meter) away from each other during this time. Or is that asking too much!  :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll be keeping my eyes open for either of you!  :lol: 

Best of luck to both of you on your exams!!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 15, 2009)

As long as I can make fun of you in uncalled for ways.


----------



## superfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

haha oh man i though he was joking :S aw dang i love this place! sigh, see you all on the other side!


----------



## lectricblueyes (Jun 15, 2009)

superfreak said:


> haha oh man i though he was joking :S aw dang i love this place! sigh, see you all on the other side!


GET OUT OF HERE NOW! RIGHT NOW! YOU HEAR ME?! GO!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 15, 2009)

How's about I get a real long stick and beat the both of ya'll if I see you on? I could do it, don't make me!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 15, 2009)

Don't encourage them by posting  I din't even read this post, I am clear :lol: i see noothin


----------



## pohchunyee (Jun 18, 2009)

1 more week to go!!! Good luck in your exam!!!! Then, welcome back to this addicting forum!!!

-POH-


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll keep superfreak off the forum if that's what you want (then we can post in peace).


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 19, 2009)

agent A said:


> I'll keep superfreak off the forum if that's what you want (then we can post in peace).


Probably meant as a Merry Quip, young fellow, but Superfreak has a lot of friends. They know what you look like, thanks to your pic, but are you sure that you will know them before it is Too Late?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 19, 2009)

agent A said:


> I'll keep superfreak off the forum if that's what you want (then we can post in peace).


I doubt you'd be able to keep Superfreak off the forum. The responsibility she assumes for the outcome of her exams is a much more formidable force.  

Besides, even if she were gone (which would be sad).... you would *still* have to deal with *ME*!


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2009)

I know. I just said that because sometimes I can't stand superfreak because of some of the things she says to me.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 19, 2009)

agent A said:


> I know. I just said that because sometimes I can't stand superfreak because of some of the things she says to me.


Not going to make a thread out of this Alex, but I think that you have said that you are a Christian, and though I'm not one myself, I've read the book that you use.

Be guided by Proverbs 5:39 and the _second_ half of Matthew 5:39.  

And for you, Philippians 4:7


----------



## pohchunyee (Jun 22, 2009)

agent A said:


> I know. I just said that because sometimes I can't stand superfreak because of some of the things she says to me.


Erm............ grow up? Don't take anything to heart? People can be blunt and honest to you and is your responsibility to deal with it; in a good way or a bad way.


----------



## jacksun (Jun 22, 2009)

You are both banished to the farthest outpost of the British Empire.....oops, sorry you are already there  

If I see either of you on here before the 26th I will send my son over from perth to tie your pony tails to your ankles!!!!!

Get studying and quit lallygagging!!!!


----------



## superfreak (Jul 4, 2009)

woooooooo we're back! rook a trip up the coast as well after exams. vacation is delicious!

oh how ive missed this place...

and agent a, i know i can be rather blunt sometimes. its mostly because i forget your age and expect from you the same as from any other person here. i actually didnt know how old you were at the start. i had in mind that you were a particularly challenged 30 something bloke.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 4, 2009)

Hope ya'll did well on your exams, and had a fun trip. You both missed some real interesting conversations, one even got shut down, but I'm never to speak of that thread.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 4, 2009)

Glad you're back, guys! Did you collect any mantids on yr trip? Sing the Queensland version of Waltzing Matilda under the stars?


----------



## revmdn (Jul 4, 2009)

The Pogues do a great Waltzing Matilda. Anybody on here listen to them?


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 4, 2009)

superfreak said:


> woooooooo we're back! rook a trip up the coast as well after exams. vacation is delicious! oh how ive missed this place...
> 
> and agent a, i know i can be rather blunt sometimes. its mostly because i forget your age and expect from you the same as from any other person here. i actually didnt know how old you were at the start. i had in mind that you were a particularly challenged 30 something bloke.


Welcome back!!! Yeah........ I realize his real age is 13! Hmmm


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 4, 2009)

Glad to have you back, Olga and James!!  I hope your exams went well! Sounds like you're having a much deserved vacation after all the hard dedication to your studies!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello forum,

exams went very well. Glad to be back.



agent A said:


> I know. I just said that because sometimes I can't stand superfreak because of some of the things she says to me.


Funny, I can't stand you  



Jacksun said:


> You are both banished to the farthest outpost of the British Empire.....oops, sorry you are already there  If I see either of you on here before the 26th I will send my son over from perth to tie your pony tails to your ankles!!!!!
> 
> Get studying and quit lallygagging!!!!


Noone beat down my door with the intention to maim me, so I guess I did alright. The ponytail is a trademark of us convicts. That and the nasally whine that protrudes from our mouth we call 'strine.' And for the record, shrimp are called 'prawns' &amp; they do not go on the barbie haha.



revmdn said:


> Hope ya'll did well on your exams, and had a fun trip. You both missed some real interesting conversations, one even got shut down, but I'm never to speak of that thread.


Thanks mate. Bugger, I love to hate topics gone sour  



PhilinYuma said:


> Glad you're back, guys! Did you collect any mantids on yr trip? Sing the Queensland version of Waltzing Matilda under the stars?


Cheers, Phil. No mantids, too cold, even for us monotremes. Olga took her mantids with her though. It made a wonderful centrepiece for the dining room table :lol: 

"1,2,3,4... Once a jolly swagman camped by a billabong..."

Oh, and Gwyneth (my 1st mantid) passed away the day after my final exam. She died laying an ooth. Her final gift to me. Very sad. But 8 ooths: well done, old girl! R.I.P.



pohchunyee said:


> Welcome back!!! Yeah........ I realize his real age is 13! Hmmm


Thanks again. Boys will be boys  



Katnapper said:


> Glad to have you back, Olga and James!!  I hope your exams went well! Sounds like you're having a much deserved vacation after all the hard dedication to your studies!


Thanks Becky. Our little trip was great. Fishing, BBQs, sleep deprivation. Fantastic!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jul 4, 2009)

well now that your done you can relax, watch the kangaroos and throw another shrimp on the barby


----------

